# Buy car in NY, register in PA?



## err76 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi

I'm moving from Europe to Pittsburgh, and want to buy a car in NYC and register it in PA. Can I do this? I cannot find details on the actual process from buying the car to registering it. Does the dealer take care of it?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The dealer can apply for the car title and probably will. Google DMV PA. You will find all details about registration on the web site. Please check into sales/ad valorum tax as you may have to pay it in PA.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Why would you want to buy in NYC? A lot of New Yorkers go to PA to buy cars at the auctions? Good 8 hour drive NYC to Pittsburg.


----------



## err76 (Apr 13, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Why would you want to buy in NYC? A lot of New Yorkers go to PA to buy cars at the auctions? Good 8 hour drive NYC to Pittsburg.


My brother lives in NYC, and also I have been doing a lot of searching online, and from what I can find on the various used car sites, there seems to be a much larger selection of cars in the NYC area than in Pittsburgh, and the mileage seems lower. I am definitely open to suggestions. What car auctions are you referring to?

Do you know any site that gives a good explanation of the process of titling and registering a car in the US? I cannot seem to find out the basic procedure of what happens from the point that the buyer strikes a deal to buy a car, and having the car legally on the road.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The trick with these sorts of things is that, in the US each state has its own variation on the procedure. Buying a car in one state and registering it in another isn't all that difficult, but it does mean that you have to deal with two states' procedures instead of just one (at least in the case of a used car).

Your best bet is to check the website for the DMV (department of motor vehicles) or RMV (registry of motor vehicles) for the state in which you will be resident. It may be necessary to go in to the DMV or RMV in person - but they will be able to explain the process to you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google "PA DMV". PennDOT Driver and Vehicle Services
Be prepared to pay tag/title fee plus taxes, you will need proof of insurance and a valid PA drivers license plus a second ID.


----------

